# first post, first pic, second try



## holy crap (Mar 24, 2007)

changed my mind. i'm still too nervous and unsure.


----------



## ciccia (Mar 24, 2007)

holy crap said:


> changed my mind. i'm still too nervous and unsure.



Welcome!

But.. Come on.. We do LOVE seeing sweet soft bodies, and the bigger you get the better you look  Thanks for posting anyway, but please change your mind about the pic, post it and see how many compliments you'll get!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 24, 2007)

Some people have to wade through the shallow water as opposed to diving in.


----------



## imfree (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't be afraid, you're with friends, go ahead and JUMP in!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 24, 2007)

And we won't bite...


Unless of course you're into that sort of thing, then I'm sure a few of us can oblige.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 24, 2007)

I know how you feel. I've been lurking around this community for more than ten years, and I have yet to actually reveal my face here. But it's more because I don't really want any extra attention than it is because I'm afraid of what people will say (not in a vain way -- I just, y'know, don't want to be recognized... heh). But please, know that you're safe here. Nobody is going to insult you or make you feel bad. In fact, the odds are, quite the opposite will happen.


----------



## holy crap (Mar 24, 2007)

one_shy_writer said:


> I know how you feel. I've been lurking around this community for more than ten years, and I have yet to actually reveal my face here. But it's more because I don't really want any extra attention than it is because I'm afraid of what people will say (not in a vain way -- I just, y'know, don't want to be recognized... heh). But please, know that you're safe here. Nobody is going to insult you or make you feel bad. In fact, the odds are, quite the opposite will happen.



wait, you're a famous writer? are you douglas coupland?


----------



## rabbitislove (Mar 24, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And we won't bite...
> 
> 
> Unless of course you're into that sort of thing, then I'm sure a few of us can oblige.



I can totally oblige. And understood about pictures. I have the same issue as one_shy_writer, since this board is so easily accessible to the public. I'm open about my love for BHM to my friends and family but not so open about why I love them and what I love most about their bodies.

I lead a secret internet double life and its kinda hot.


----------



## holy crap (Mar 24, 2007)

i suppose anyone who wants a pic can message me and i might send them one.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 24, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> And we won't bite...
> 
> 
> Unless of course you're into that sort of thing, then I'm sure a few of us can oblige.


''
*
heheheh but i'll go easy on the new guy/gal? welcome  *


----------



## holy crap (Mar 25, 2007)

here goes nothing....

i'm posting pictures of the part of me that seems, based on browsing this board, will get the most compliments.

i'm pretty new to this whole thing, so feel free to message me or im me or something. maybe if i get to know you, i'll send you a face pic, too.


----------



## holy crap (Mar 25, 2007)

eh. changed my mind again.


----------



## holy crap (Mar 25, 2007)

okay, weird. i wanted to delete it, but can't seem to. whatever. there you go, i guess my mind's been made up for me.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 25, 2007)

That was so weird. I swear earlier today there wasn't anything but the never mind message.

Very nice. Thanks for finally sharing, I'm sure some other girls will chime in soon.


----------



## holy crap (Mar 25, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> That was so weird. I swear earlier today there wasn't anything but the never mind message.




yeah, i thought so too. i was trying to delete it, but then it wouldn't let me... i don't really know what happened. oh well.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 25, 2007)

*i can say *HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT* very nice...thanks for sharing MR CRAPALOT :eat2: *


----------



## pattycake (Mar 25, 2007)

Leave 'em up! (I know how you can delete them but I'm not going to tell you!!) What have you got to lose? - They're headless so you've got anonymity (unless Holy Crap is your real name!) *Gorgeous belly!* Thanks for posting and ending the teasing.


----------



## Aireman (Mar 25, 2007)

You can take them down if ya...Really want to by going to the user CP section on the top left of the screen. Sorry Girls


----------



## scarcity (Mar 26, 2007)

:wubu: Beautiful belly :wubu:


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sorry you're still feeling so uncomfortable, but as far as trial by fire goes, it wasn't SO bad, was it? You're VERY attractive, for what it's worth! I like what I see, and you're sure not getting any complaints. That's gotta be a bit of a boost to the ego, right?


----------



## ciccia (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your wonderful body! :batting: I see you already got a lot of compliments, but here's one more, you're simply adorable!


----------



## channelgirl06 (Apr 2, 2007)

feel free to post, its not like we're gonna say "ughhh, he's fat and ugly" this is Dimensionsmagazine.com, if someone is joined to this website for a reason other than admiring or gaining then they don't belong here. We welcome all people with no gut, start of a gut, or a great gut. There is no need to be uncomfortable, we are very "accepting" people. -Channel


----------



## holy crap (Apr 10, 2007)

no more shyness. i've made my decision and i'm sticking to it.

here are pictures of me.

if anyone wants to im me, i've got aol im. feel free to. the name is in my profile. i'd like to make some friends here.

if you want a face pic. im me. we'll get to know each other. i'm still not quite ready to just post my mug all over here.


sorry for the blurriness. the only camera i've got is on my phone. 

View attachment Image001.jpg


View attachment Image002.jpg


View attachment Image003.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 11, 2007)

*such a beautiful body..........yummmmmmmmmm THANKS 4 sharing :eat2: *


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cute tummy.


----------

